# La metamorfosi di Bale



## Now i'm here (8 Agosto 2014)

Interessante articolo della *Gazzetta dello Sport *che fa notare come il fisico del gallese *Gareth Bale *sia cambiato negli anni. 












Ecco Gareth Bale, 25 anni, come si presenta oggi, dagli esordi con il Southampton ad oggi.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Praticamente hanno preso spunto dal ragazzo che sul suo profilo facebook ha messo a confronto la foto di appena arrivato a Madrid ed ora, parlando del suo cambiamento fisico.

Beh questo accade a tutti, è normale che con il passare degli anni tra i professionisti se ti alleni come si deve il tuo fisico ne tragga notevoli benefici


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Un pò come è successo ad Ozil.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2014)

E allora C.Ronaldo? A Lisbona lo prendevano in giro.


----------



## Dexter (8 Agosto 2014)

Mah,qualcosa prendono,come tutti gli sportivi. Impensabile metter su 7-8-9-10kg di massa pulita,in 1 anno o 2,con tutto l'allenamento aerobico che fanno.


----------



## danyaj87 (8 Agosto 2014)

Non dico sia doping, perchè non lo è, non è una massa deforme e messa qua è la, infatti è molto proporzionata; sicuramente ci saranno anche tecniche di allenamento innovative che noi possiamo sognare. Poi io vedo una predisposizione fisica, dato che al tottenham non era certo mingherlino... li era un discreto bestione. Ricordo che un certo Pato gonfiò in maniera simile, sappiamo come andò a finire, li mi chiederò perchè lui si e tanti altri no?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E allora C.Ronaldo? A Lisbona lo prendevano in giro.



Esattamente. Io suppongo sia una cosa legale, anche se chissà cosa si prendono gli sportivi (tutti non solo i calciatori).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Agosto 2014)

Dipende da quanta palestra si fa, un culturista amatoriale con un'alimentazione normale (senza amminoacidi in polvere) cinque chili di muscolatura in sei mesi li mette su, con 4 sedute a settimana.


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mah,qualcosa prendono,come tutti gli sportivi. Impensabile metter su 7-8-9-10kg di massa pulita,in 1 anno o 2,con tutto l'allenamento aerobico che fanno.



Innanzitutto non ha messo su quei kg da una stagione all'altra. Comunque nella foto ci sono tipo 6-7 anni dalla prima all'ultima, il cambiamento è fisiologico. Ed in ogni caso fare paragoni tra una foto e l'altra è sempre difficile...cambiano luce, colori, prospettiva e sopratutto posizione e o comunque l'esercizio che si fa in quel momento


----------



## Jino (8 Agosto 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Non dico sia doping, perchè non lo è, non è una massa deforme e messa qua è la, infatti è molto proporzionata; sicuramente ci saranno anche tecniche di allenamento innovative che noi possiamo sognare. Poi io vedo una predisposizione fisica, dato che al tottenham non era certo mingherlino... li era un discreto bestione. Ricordo che un certo Pato gonfiò in maniera simile, sappiamo come andò a finire, li mi chiederò perchè lui si e tanti altri no?



Si accusa sempre il Milan, ma rendiamoci conto che non ha fatto niente di diverso rispetto a quello che fanno con chiunque arrivi in prima squadra a quei livelli, subentra un fattore che quasi nessuno sottolinea mai. 

La predisposizione di Pato agli infortuni, una fragilità innata, un destino che doveva andare cosi. Si cerca sempre un colpevole quando la verità è che il talento di Pato non è al pari con la sua integrità fisica. Cosi doveva andare, cosi come è andata con uno come Owen.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Io suppongo sia una cosa legale, anche se chissà cosa si prendono gli sportivi (tutti non solo i calciatori).



Magari qualcosina, ma il cambiamento di Cristiano (come per Bale) è stato piano piano.
Già nel 2004 era grosso


----------



## danyaj87 (8 Agosto 2014)

Ragazzi non c'è alcun doping, quella si vede che è una muscolatura naturale e fatta in maniera graduale, guardate il quadricipide e il polpaccio è tutto ben distribuito e tra l'altro non c'è un filo di vascolarizzazione. accusavano il barcelona di avere doping ovunque, ma quella muscolatura non l'ha nessuno ancora ad oggi. Semplicemente è palestra abbinata ad un lavoro aerobico e fatta in maniera molto specifica; poi Bale ci avrà messo del suo, lavorando anche di più e a parte.


----------

